# My latest project



## Bug Trader (Feb 14, 2013)

Ever get tired of he flimsy butterfly cages? I did. This ones 9''x9''x15'' white aluminum with white no see um mesh. Its a start, I still have to install the base.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 14, 2013)

How long did it take to make? Any chance of a kit being viable to ship? Looks REALLY nice!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 14, 2013)

Ive been making them for years so it only took me about an hour to make, most people will take 3 hrs Im guessing since rolling in the no see um mesh is harder to do than window screen as its softer. I also have a set of guides for the miter saw so I can cut it all faster they arent the easiest things to make but I love them.

A kit is in the works, but unsure on sizes so far. My group cages for the idolo hoards are 46''x14''x14'' I will post them later.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow! This looks AMAZING! You'll have to give us instructions or something!  

Perfect sizing for slipping in some live plants, sticks, or just a bunch of lively little nymphs!


----------



## Danny. (Feb 14, 2013)

Bad arse!


----------



## Birdman (Feb 15, 2013)

Very Nice - Zoo Quality  Definately a market if the price is right....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 15, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 15, 2013)

Door frame is in, needs the seal to make it FF Proof and I can swap the foam board out for glass or plexi.


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice Mike !


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 15, 2013)

Birdman said:


> Very Nice - Zoo Quality  Definately a market if the price is right....


Right now Im just working to advance my own cages and figure out what size are appropriate to make. As far as cost an 18" cube only costs its not bad, I can make them for a decent price.


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 15, 2013)

Probably would be really expensive to ship the completed enclosure.


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 15, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Probably would be really expensive to ship the completed enclosure.


Not if its dismantled. If I'm right then all of those squares of screen can just slide together pretty easily. So it could be shipped in rectangular panels and assembled at the destination. Needs a significantly smaller shipping box than assembled.


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 15, 2013)

from wha I see a 16'' cube ships for 10-15 bucks depending on desitination.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 15, 2013)

That is bloody awesome! Cheers to you man!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 16, 2013)

10'' cube with black FF proof mesh.


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 16, 2013)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Feb 16, 2013)

My idolo would love that thing... Awesome work!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd def buy one or more from you Bug! Let us know when you get it down pact!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 17, 2013)

First cage going to a MantidForum member.......13x12x12


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 17, 2013)

First cage going to a MantidForum member.......13x12x13


----------



## Orin (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a few cages like those but with metal window screen and they've seen a lot of use over a few decades and they're still holding up well.


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes some of the aluminum screen deisgns are great but I was out to make them more mantid friendly and ff proof.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Woot hoot


----------



## twolfe (Feb 18, 2013)

These look great!!


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 18, 2013)

13.5''x6''x9.25'' desktop or window seal cages. same full size door with stops. It has a green canvas mesh over the white no see um mesh back and to walls for added color, grip and texture for the mantids.


----------

